# TOP loại loại serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm tốt - Venuko chia sẻ:



## venuko (23/7/21)

*
Nếu các vấn đề về mụn khiến nàng đau đầu một, thì vết thâm do mụn đề lại khiến nàng mệt mỏi gấp 10 lần. Để nhanh chóng loại bỏ các đốm nâu phiền phức, làm trắng da an toàn thì bạn hãy “kết thân” với 10 loại serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm tốt nhất hiện nay nhé!*

*Serum trị mụn là gì?*
Thực tế, serum chính còn có tên gọi khác của huyết thanh. Sản phẩm có dạng lỏng với cấu tạo vô số các phân tử có kích thước cực nhỏ. Chính vì thế, dưỡng chất dễ dàng thẩm thấu sâu nhanh trên da nhằm phát huy tối công dụng.

Các dùng sản phẩm serum chính hãng trên thị trường hiện nay không chỉ chăm sóc da sáng khỏe, căng mịn hơn mà còn có khả năng hỗ trợ điều trị mụn vô cùng hiệu quả.

Các sản phẩm serum thường được sử dụng sau bước rửa mặt và trước bước thoa kem dưỡng ẩm. Việc sử dụng serum đúng cách sẽ giúp làn da bạn cải thiện tình trạng mụn đáng kể. 

*10 Serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm không nên bỏ qua*
Đối với làn da nhạy cảm dễ nổi mụn thì serum trị mụn chính là vị cứu tinh, tuy nhiên bạn cần lựa chọn đúng sản phẩm hợp với làn da. 

Nếu bạn đang khó khăn với công cuộc đi tìm chân ái cho làn da của mình thì hãy tham khảo TOP 10 dòng serum chuyên điều trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm nhận được phản hồi tích cực từ phía khách hàng và các chuyên gia da liễu hàng đầu. 

*1. Tinh chất điều trị mụn Caryophy Portulaca Ampoule*
Caryophy Portulaca Ampoule - Thương hiệu lọt top sản phẩm trị mụn tốt nhất thị trường trong nhiều năm qua. Là đứa con quốc dân đến từ Hàn Quốc – Caryophy là nhãn hàng luôn khiến đối thủ kiêng dè bởi các dòng sản phẩm trị mụn siêu hiệu quả.

Serum Caryophy dưới dạng Ampoule – tinh chất cô đặc ở nồng độ cao hơn có khả năng đẩy nhanh quá trình điều trị mụn, kháng viêm, giảm thâm hiệu quả, giúp phục hồi tổn thương da gấp 10 lần so với sản phẩm thông thường.

_Tinh chất điều trị mụn Caryophy Portulaca Ampoule_

Sản phẩm có chứa các thành phần lành tính như rau má, rau sam, lá nhân trần,… rất lành tính và an toàn cho da. Ngoài công dụng kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn, thì em này còn có khả năng ngăn ngừa lão hóa da, xóa mờ nếp nhăn và cung cấp độ ẩm cho da hiệu quả. 

Với giá thành “bình dân” nhưng chất lượng “tuyệt vời” thì khó có dòng sản phẩm nào dám đối đầu với serum Caryopphy. Tính đến thời điểm hiện tại,Caryophy Portulaca Ampoule là sản phẩm bán chạy nhất thị trường, em này có mặt tại tại các nhà thuốc trên toàn quốc nữa đấy.




_Tinh chất điều trị mụn Caryophy Portulaca Ampoule_

*2. Serum Derladie Witch Hazel Perfect Vitamin*
Những công nàng có làn da mụn mà nên bỏ quả serum Derladie Witch Hazel Perfect Vitamin là một thiếu sót lớn đấy. Là một loại serum lành tính, phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm, Serum Derladie là một trong những sản phẩm trị mụn được các beauty blogger đình đám đánh ưu chuộng. 

Với công dụng chính là trị dứt điểm các loại mụn viêm, mưng mủ. Ngoài ra Serum Derladie còn có khả năng giảm sưng, giảm tình trạng viêm nhiễm, chống oxy hóa, cũng như kìm hãm tình trạng đổ dầu trên da.

Với tinh chất cây phỉ (Witch Hazel) quý giá kết với tinh dầu tràm trà, tinh chất trà xanh và tinh bột tre đã giúp sản phẩm bán chạy trên thị trường mỹ phẩm. 

Ngoài ra, Serum trị mụn Derladie còn có Niacinamide, vitamin E bậc cao, Vitamin B2 và B9 bổ sung collagen tái tạo da, chống oxy hóa cho da rất hiệu quả. Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không nhanh tay mang "em nó" về thôi! 





_Tinh Chất Trị Mụn Derladie Witch Hazel Perfect Vitamin Serum 35ml_

*3. Serum trị mụ cho da nhạy cảm Oriss*
Serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm Oriss là sản phẩm thuộc công ty Cổ Phần Dược Mỹ phẩm Oribe, luôn hoạt động theo phương châm “Đẹp từ gốc, Oribe luôn đặt lợi ích của khách hàng và chất lượng sản phẩm lên hàng đầu”.

*Thành phần*
Sản phẩm có chiết xuất hoàn toàn lành tính hoàn với các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên, tuyệt đối nói không với *corticoid*, *paraben *nên rất phù hợp với những làn mụn nhạy cảm.

Thành phần chính có trong sản phẩm serum ngừa mụn Oriss:


Terpineol:  *Tinh chất tràm trà  *từ Úc có công dụng kháng viêm, diệt khuẩn. 
Backhousia Citriodora Leaf Extract: chiết xuất lá chanh lim thơm có tác dụng cân bằng tuyến dầu dưới da, từ đó ngăn sự phát triển của các vi khuẩn mụn. 
Các thành phần khác như: Lecithin, Xanthan Gum, Phenylpropanol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Glycerin, Sodium Acrylates Copolymer.
*Công dụng*

Ngăn ngừa mụn viêm sưng, ức chế vi khuẩn gây mụn.
Làm mờ các vết thâm mụn, sẹo do mụn hình thành.
Kích thích collagen tái tạo tế bào mới giúp da trắng hồng
Đẩy nhanh quá trình phục hồi da bị tổn thương.
Kiểm soát dầu nhờn trên da hiệu quả, giúp lỗ chân lông được thông thoáng. 




_Serum ngừa mụn Oriss_

*4. Cosrx Centella Blemish Ampule 20ml*
*Được thành lập vào năm 2014, Cosrx *là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nội địa Hàn hoạt động dựa trên phương châm “expecting tomorrow”- mong đợi một ngày mai. Nhãn hàng nổi tiếng trong và ngoài khu vực với các dùng sản phẩm dành riêng cho làn da nhạy cảm, đặc biệt là da mụn.

*Thành phần*

Centella Asiatica Leaf Water, Centella Asiatica Extract: đều chiết xuất từ thành phần từ rau má giúp cân bằng lượng dầu dưới da một cách hiệu quả.
Allantoin: đây là một hợp chất tồn tại ở nước tiểu của hầu hết các loài động vật có vú. Thành phần này khá nổi tiếng với khả năng làm dịu, các nghiên cứu được thực hiện mới đây cho rằng Allantoin an toàn cho cả những làn da nhạy cảm nhất.
*Công dụng*

Cung cấp những dưỡng chất và độ ẩm cần thiết cho làn da mụn, da thiếu sức sống. 
Thiết lập hàng rào bảo vệ da vừng chắc
Điều tiết hoạt động của tuyến bã nhờn, hạn chế nguy cơ tái phát.
Thích hợp với mọi loại da, và kể cả da mụn và da nhạy cảm.




_Cosrx Centella Blemish Ampule 20ml_

*5. Serum The Ordinary Niacinamide – serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm*
*The ordinary* - Serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm thuộc công ty Deciem, đến từ Canada, do Brandon Truaxe sáng lập nên. Chắc hẳn em này đã quá quen thuộc với các tín đồ skincare Việt Nam rồi phải không nào. Với phân khúc bình dân dao động khoảng 180.000 VNĐ thì bạn đã sở hữu ngay một sản phẩm có thể đánh bay vết thâm mụn và làm sáng da hiệu quả. 

*Thành phần*

Niacinamide 10%: dẫn chất của vitamin B3 có khả năng trị mụn và thâm do mụn để lại hiệu quả. Sản phẩm có nồng độ B3 lên đến 10%, theo các chuyên gia da liễu thì chỉ cần từ 4% niacinamide có thể giảm viêm sưng, ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát hiệu quả.
Zinc PCA: thành phần này có khả năng chống lại vi rút và vi khuẩn cũng như làm dịu đi các triệu chúng mẩn đỏ liên quan đến mụn trứng cá từ cấp độ trung bình đến cấp độ nặng.
*Công dụng*

Duy trì độ ẩm dưới da, đồng thời cải thiện hàng rào bảo vệ da cũng như ngăn ngừa tình trạng mất nước hiệu quả.
Kiểm soát tốt hoạt động tiết bã nhờn trên da.
Làm dịu các nốt mụn sưng, viêm và ngăn ngừa mụn xuất hiện.
Độ pH của sản phẩm dao động từ 5.0 – 6.0 nên phù hợp với mọi da, đặc biệt là da nhạy cảm.




_Serum The Ordinary Niacinamide – serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm được người tiêu dùng ưu chuộng_

*6. Serum trị mụn Cosrx BHA Blackhead Power Liquid*
Cosrx là một hãng dược mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc chuyên cung cấp các dòng sản phẩm chuyên biệt dành riêng cho da mụn. Thành phần chính của serum trị mụn Cosrx gồm AHA, BHA,…với chất lượng tốt mà giá cả lại phải chăng. 

Hơn nữa, được sản xuất trên công thức đặc biệt, Corsx sẽ là sự lựa chọn tối ưu cho những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm muốn trị mụn với thành phần axit cao. Ngay từ khi xuất hiện tại thị trường Việt Nam thì Cosrx tạo được được lòng tin của người tiêu dùng.

*Thành phần chính của BHA Blackhead Power Liquid gồm: *


_Betaine Salicylate_: Giúp tẩy da chết hiệu quả nhưng có bị tình trạng bị kích ứng và khô da như những sản phẩm thông thường. 
_Salix Alba và Bark Water_: kháng viêm, làm giảm tình trạng thâm do mụn để lại, đồng thời tiêu diệt vi khuẩn hình thành mụn.
_Arginine:_ có khả năng chống oxy hóa, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho da, đồng thời làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da hiệu quả.  
_Niacinamide_: ngoài mờ thâm mụn thì chất này còn hỗ trợ làm mờ vết thâm nám và phục hồi vết thương nhanh chóng.




_Cosrx - Thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng với nhiều dòng sản phẩm chuyên biệt dành riêng cho da mụn nhạy cảm_

*7. Serum trị mụn Some By Mi AHA-BHA-PHA 30 Days Miracle Serum*
Tinh chất trị mụn Some By Mi AHA-BHA-PHA 30 Days Miracle Serum đến từ xứ sở Kim Chi vẫn chưa bao giờ hết HOT cho đến thời điểm hiện tại. Nhờ khả năng kháng viêm, kháng khuẩn gây mụn, đồng thời se khít lỗ chân lông nhằm cải thiện làn da nhanh chóng. 

Công dụng và thành phần chính:

Sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ rau má, tràm trà hỗ trợ kháng viêm, giảm sưng đỏ. Riêng các thành phần AHA,BHA,PHA có công dụng tẩy tế bào chết, cải thiện vết thâm mụn và hỗ trợ điều trị mụn ẩn ở dưới da.

Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm còn có tác dụng chống oxy hóa, kích thích tế bào da mới giúp trẻ hóa làn da hiệu quả. 

*Giá tham khảo: 450.000 vnđ*

*

*

_Tinh chất trị mụn Some By Mi AHA-BHA-PHA 30 Days Miracle Serum đến từ Hàn Quốc_

*8. Serum trị mụn thâm Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance*
Có thể bạn chưa biết, từ lâu Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance được biết đến là “công thức thần kì”  giúp phụ nữ Hàn Quốc sở hữu một làn da trắng sáng, nói không với vấn đề thâm mụn.

Công dụng và thành phần:

Điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm chính là Viniferine – thành phần có khả năng làm mờ vết thâm gấp 72 lần so với Vitamin C. Theo đó, Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance là tinh chất được chiết xuất từ nhựa cây nho có khả năng cải thiện các đốm đen một cách hiệu quả. 

Ngoài ra, Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance còn chứa Vitamin E giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏe mạnh, bạn sẽ cảm nhận sự thay đổi tích cực trên làn da của mình chỉ trong một thời gian ngắn sử dụng. 





_Serum trị mụn thâm Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance_

*9. SkinCeuticals Retinol 0.5 Refining Night Cream*

Retinol 0.5 chứa 0.5% retinol nguyên chất sẽ là serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm nàng không nên bỏ qua. Sản phẩm ở phân khúc bình daa nhưng cho hiệu quả vượt trội với công dụng se khít lỗ chân lông, giảm mụn trứng cá, mụn đầu trắng, đầu đen.

Hiện em này đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường thẩm mỹ, hẳn bạn sẽ thấy hàng loạt review tích cực về sản phẩm này, đặc biệt là công dụng trị mụn, làm da sáng đấy nhé! 





_SkinCeuticals Retinol 0.5 Refining Night Cream_

*10. Serum trị mụn và thâm mụn La roche Posay effaclar*
Thương hiệu La Roche Posay nổi tiếng với các dòng sản phẩm đặc trị dành cho da mụn, da dầu, nhạy cảm. Serum trị mụn cho da nhạy cảm

La roche Posay effaclar chứa các dưỡng chất cần thiết giúp phát huy tối đa hiệu quả với khả năng trị mụn viêm, sưng,...





_Serum trị mụn và thâm mụn La roche Posay effaclar_

Thành phần:

– Niacinamide & nước khoáng: Làm dịu & giảm sưng mụn, giảm sắc tố da và kiểm soát đầu nhờn hiệu quả.

– Kiểm nghiệm lâm sàng: 83% người dùng cảm thấy làn da được cải thiện chỉ sau 1 đêm sử dụng

– Sau 28 ngày dùng: Giẩm 20% mụn viêm, giảm 49% không thâm mụn và giảm 45% mụn sưng viêm.

*Venuko - là website trực tuyến phổ biến trong ngành hàng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc với nhiều sản phẩm chính hãng như: kem chống nắng, Serum cho da, Peel da, kem chống nắng, sữa rửa mặt trắng da, ... tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.
Website: Venuko - Dược mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc | Trị liệu và tái sinh da
Hotline: 028 3636 5270
Địa chỉ: 274 Trương Văn Bang, P.Thạnh Mỹ Lợi, Tp.Thủ Đức (Quận 2 cũ), HCM*


----------

